# Summer house



## mailee (22 Aug 2014)

After delivering the computer desk I got back in the shop to assemble some doors which will be part of a summer house build I have this coming week. These will be bi fold and are made of oak as they will have glass panels fitted.






I shall start the on site build on Tuesday.....weather permitting. :roll:


----------



## Tierney (23 Aug 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this progress. Building a summer house is on my long list.

DT


----------



## david123 (23 Aug 2014)

Looking good so far.looking forward to the finished product


----------



## mailee (26 Aug 2014)

Well, i eventually got started on the build today. I say eventually as the timber which was due to arrive at 8.30 am didn't arrive until 3.00pm! :evil: I think it helped when the customer rang them after I had three times to see what had happened. She got a bit irate on the phone and that seemed to do the trick as they then managed to get hold of the driver.....finally. Anyway I got the timbers cut for the base and then had problems with the Paslode gun I had borrowed! Undeterred out came the cordless and I set to work screwing it together. By the end of the day, well evening, I had the base down, levelled and ready for the framework. No pics as I ran out of time but will get some tomorrow when I return.


----------



## mailee (27 Aug 2014)

Well as stated after a late start yesterday I managed to get the base down.



Today was much better as I got the frame erected and on to the roof.



Also happy to report the Paslode was working faultlessly on the second gas cell. (Still not sure what the problem is with the other cell? )
By the end of the day I had got almost all the roof beams finished. 



Got a friend helping me tomorrow so should get the roof finished and a start on the cladding.


----------



## Tierney (27 Aug 2014)

Looking good, what thickness are the walls?


----------



## mailee (27 Aug 2014)

All the framework is 2x4" CLS.


----------



## Woodchips2 (27 Aug 2014)

That's a lot of work completed in one day and those Oak doors look good. =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## mailee (28 Aug 2014)

Well the weather wasn't so kind today and I didn't get a lot done. No WIP pics due to the weather either but will get some tomorrow. Did manage to get the roof panels on and the felt underlay fitted.....in the rain and wind. :roll: also got the fascia in place. Hoping tomorrow is a better day and I can start on the cladding.


----------



## mailee (29 Aug 2014)

No progress to report today due to having problems with the neighbour! :roll: First thing this morning he calls me over to state that it is too high and too close to his boundary! I did state it was under the regulation height but was a little close to his fence at half a mtr. (Next doors garage is even closer to his fence than this) he spieled off the regulations he had printer out from the internet stating it should be 3m high and 2m from his fence, which I knew was wrong but I didn't push the matter just stating I was pretty sure it was within the regs but I would check and he should take it up with my customer. I rang the planning dept and was informed the height was 4m for a ridged roof and 1mtr from the boundary. I also made sure I got the name of the man I spoke to just in case. Anyway to cut a long story short we ended up moving the summer house away from the fence which then mean't having to dig and set piles into the ground to support the front of the structure and will now have to add steps to the front entrance. :evil: Well it is now more than 1 mtr away from the fence and well within the regs if he causes trouble. I did have a feeling he was going to be trouble yesterday with the looks he gave me and my assistant, but never said a word about the height or positioning before we got the roof on it. :evil: It now means I am working tomorrow to catch up on this job due to this. :evil:


----------



## david123 (30 Aug 2014)

Would have been nice if he had question you as you where putting the base down and not waiting until the roof went up.


----------



## Vic Perrin (30 Aug 2014)

Looks really good. Pity about the Grump next door but you always get em!

Vic


----------



## Gunther (31 Aug 2014)

Looking good so far. I'm in the process of building a summer house my self. Not as grand as this one but hopefully wil do the job. Look forward to seeing more pics


----------



## mailee (1 Sep 2014)

Well after all the hiccups of the past week we got a good day on the job today. As you can see we have moved the structure and built a plinth around the front. I have left enough room to remove the lower sections of ship lap so they can be replaced in the future. We got all of the cladding finished today and spent time making the infills and the trims. 



By the end of today we had got all of the lower rockwool in and the vapour barrier tacked in place. 



My assistant is away tomorrow so I will spend the day in the shop and get the doors ready for fitting.


----------



## david123 (2 Sep 2014)

=D> Great progress, looking good


----------



## roboworker (2 Sep 2014)

Looks fantastic...will be keeping an eye out for the finished article.


----------



## mailee (5 Sep 2014)

Thanks Robo. Well I am almost there and just need to add the door trims and handles. Glad to say the customer is very happy with it and even the electrician was impressed.  Will be returning tomorrow to finish off the snagging and receive a cheque.


----------



## Baldhead (5 Sep 2014)

Very nice work Alan, no doubt the electrician will mention your name in conversation which hopefully will lead to more work, that's exactly what happened when a chippy worked on a conservatory, my mates a bricky and his work is excellent. Pleased you overcame the neighbour problems.

Baldhead


----------



## david123 (6 Sep 2014)

Brilliant job


----------



## mailee (6 Sep 2014)

I returned to the job today to get the door trims fitted to make sure it was watertight. I have had to order the handles as no one in town had any stainless steel ones in stock. :roll: My own fault I should have ordered them earlier. I will get them fitted next week.


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Sep 2014)

I think I prefer the revised frontage to the original standard type. Different and professional.

Will you be providing the finished step or will they?


----------



## Self Taught (8 Sep 2014)

mailee,

Very nice, looks like a cozy little space. I hope you enjoy relaxing in your new summer house. Jamey


----------



## monkeybiter (8 Sep 2014)

Self Taught":2oazanzh said:


> mailee,
> 
> Very nice, looks like a cozy little space. I hope you enjoy relaxing in your new summer house. Jamey



I think he might get his collar felt if starts doing that! :wink:


----------



## mailee (8 Sep 2014)

:lol: yes I think my customer might object to that. :lol:


----------



## MickCheese (8 Sep 2014)

I really like that. 

Mick


----------



## Self Taught (9 Sep 2014)

Looks like I missed the word customer!!. Ooops :-( Jamey


----------



## petermillard (9 Sep 2014)

Looking really nice, well done. Can I ask how high it is? Curious because the advice you had from your local planning office...



mailee":2koipbhr said:


> ...I rang the planning dept and was informed the height was 4m for a ridged roof and 1mtr from the boundary.


...is at odds with what I was told when I did my first summerhouse earlier in the year, and also with what's published on the planning portal website - http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/permissions :-

"Outbuildings and garages to be single storey with maximum eaves height of 2.5 metres and maximum overall height of four metres with a dual pitched roof or three metres for any other roof."

And

"Maximum height of 2.5 metres in the case of a building, enclosure or container within two metres of a boundary of the curtilage of the dwellinghouse."

So, 4m max height for a dual pitched roof, but only 2.5m max if it's within 2 metres of the boundary. Pretty sure the "within 1m of the boundary" is a building regulations thing, e.g. from the PP website again:-

"Building a detached [garage] of less than 30 square metres floor area would not normally need building regulations approval if:

the floor area of the detached [garage] is less than 15 square metres.
the floor area of the [garage] is between 15 square metres and 30 square metres, provided the garage is at least one metre from any boundary, or it is constructed from substantially non-combustible materials."

So if it's less than 15 sq m then building regs don't apply, but if it's within 2 metres of a boundary it can't be higher than 2.5m, that's my understanding anyway. I had to go into this quite carefully as the one I did early in the year was in a conservation area and they're pretty hot on the regs!

My reading of your situation would be that if it's less than 2.5m high then you didn't need to move it, but if it's more than 2.5m high then you perhaps haven't moved it far enough! :shock: Hope it's OK.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## mailee (9 Sep 2014)

Hi Pete. Yes according to the building and planning man it is 4m max height and only 1 mtr from boundry. The summer house is 3.2 mtrs high and is now 1.5 mtrs from the boundry. It is also only 7 sq mtrs in size. I did quizz the man on this and he was sure about it and I also got his name just in case. I should add this is not a conservation area if that makes any difference.


----------



## flying haggis (12 Sep 2014)

paint the side of the summerhouse next to the grump flourescent pink


----------

